# Carribean Jerked Chicken



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

This is good with chicken, pork or beef.

4 protions of chicken 

Marinade:

4 tsp all spice
6 cloves of garlic crushed
2 tblsp fresh ginger
2 tblsp dark brown sugar
1 tsp cinnamon
1 scotch bonnet pepper chopped
1/4 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp salt
1/3 cup olive oil
1/3 cup onions chopped
1/2 cup wine vinegar
2 tblsp lime juice

Mix all ingredients. Marinade chicken for 2 or more hours. Grill basting frequently.


----------

